# Patty pan squash



## olewarthog (Jun 5, 2009)

A friend gave my wife a few patty pan squash.












They are about 8"-10" in diameter & look like they would be great to grill or smoke. Does anyone have any experience?


----------



## smokingscooby (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry never heard of them.  sure someone will be along to help


----------



## the iceman (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, those are some good sized patty pans. I love those. I've never tried them smoked or grilled but it sounds good.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 5, 2009)

This is the first I've hard of those type of squash. What do they taste like? Zucchini?


----------



## the iceman (Jun 5, 2009)

They are also known as Summer Squash & have a fairly mild taste, similar to Crookneck / Yellow squash.

I bet ones that size would be good on the smoker hollowed out & re-stuffed with a mixture of the insides of the squash, eggs scrambled & shredded cheddar cheese. 

Damn, I need to see if I can find some now.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification, Ice. In addition to zucchini I also love yellow squash. I'll have to check around the local farmers markets to see if anyone has some of these.


----------



## jjrokkett (Jun 6, 2009)

Never heard of those but I sure like my spaghetti squash cut in half with some brown sugar sprinkled on them - these would be about the right size for nice little snack!


----------



## captmoby (Sep 7, 2009)

A little late for your post but I grow them, grill and smoke them all the time.
Here is how I do it:

Hollow them out like you would a pumpkin, saving the top. 
I fill them with butter, brown sugar, shredded coconut, and pecans. Top with a bit of nutmeg and put the top back on. When grilling I wrap the bottom in foil. Pop them on the grill till done or put them in the smoker part way through a smoke. I eat them skin and all.
Be creative they stuff well. 

Captmoby


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have neither seen or heard of them things anywhere that I can recall but now you have intreeged me so I will keep an eye out for them and make sure you let us know how they came out.


----------



## catavalon21 (May 8, 2016)

In my experience, slightly firm and nutty flavor.  Excellent, though I have never grilled.  Great idea!!!


----------

